# Which LED lit display?



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Since moving (1 week now, finally have internet again), my new house will not have a dedicated theater for a while. Sadly, there is no good place for the projector to go (other than the unfinished basement). To complicate matters, the wife and I need separate TVs to keep our marriage intact 

So we are looking for a 46" panel TV to go in our family room. Either above or beside the fireplace, with some viewing angles ~45 degrees or greater.

We liked what we saw of the Samsung LED TV's and Sears/Amazon/etc seem to have them on sale now. But upon research, I found the Sharp Aquos and Toshiba models to be favorabily reviewed, albeit thicker (but cheaper).

Any preferences, warnings, kudos, or other input? It's been a long time since I shopped for a display, so all help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------

